# Simple Tomy/Tyco 4x8 2-laner



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I finally got around to painting the table top Plasti-Kote (brush on type) garden green. I used a paint roller. It's 70 feet per lap and uses an older AFX timing tower now powered by a 9 volt power pack instead of the 6 AA batteries. I also installed reed switches instead of the piece of dead track that comes with the timer. The lanes are powered by the Tomy wall warts 1 for each lane. Controllers are Parma Econmy 90 ohm. Stock Tuff Ones T-Jets can turn a lap around 14 seconds. Lifelike T with 20 tooth crown and silicone slip-ons and Lexan body can turn a lap in the 6 second range. 6" x 1/4" Lexan is on the two sides to keep the crashed cars from hitting the floor. Also added were the NEW track clips from www.AFXRACING.com The clips really help to keep the sections together and make it much smoother. The entire track is just sitting on the table and is not nailed or screwed down so humidity or temp changes won't make it buckle up. They work great as the banked section no longer wants to come apart from the centrifugal force of fast magnet cars  
The small dirt oval in the middle is old Aurora lock and jointer powered by an old Aurora 15volt.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I like it, very nice


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

looks very good nice use of space. thank you for sharing!

Dave


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice job there. Looks like a fun layout. Dave.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice! I like the Riggen poster too.


----------

